# sunt



## Mrperfect

why do romanians say "sunt bun" (im good/well) and not "am/eu bun".

what does the word "sunt" literally mean, for instance?


----------



## farscape

*sunt* - 1st person singular from *a fi* (_to be_), like _am_ from _I am_ in English. Please read the conjugation of *a fi* here.

You should check out the resources sticky, it contains very valuable sources that you can use. You should give us a context (as required by the rules) to better help you out.

Later,

.


----------



## Mrperfect

many thanks for your reply. do you know where i can access a conjugation table for the verb - a fi?


----------



## farscape

Just follow the link from my previous reply. (I have expanded the table with *Conjugări *here.)

Later,


.


----------

